# Working shift patterns?



## 2ndtimeround (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have a question about shift work? I already have one DS, aged 3 years, concieved before i started working at a hospital. I now work part time but shifts- i.e nights, earlys, lates, weekends etc etc. I just wondered could this have affected my secondary infertility? My DHs results have come back normal but my cycles, hormones and ovulation is all up the shoot. Does anyone else work shift patterns? Would secondary infterility be a medical reason enough to stop working shifts, if i could find any evidence it may be what is messing up my cycles? I have noticed if AF is due on and i start a block of nights, AF often arrives later than expected.

Just wondering if anyone else had the same problem? I haven't discussed it with consultant yet, got our first appt in april. ...


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi hun,


Not quite the same, but I went to work abroad for 3 months, working 9pm-6am 6 nights a week and I didn't have 1 period in that time! I went to the doctors when I got back and he put it down to a change in lifestyle! When I came back all was back to normal! I was younger then and wsn't ttc but I wanted to agree that I am sure turning ur life upside down can have an effect on ur cycle! 


I am sure someone else will be able to advise u, good luck n hope u get sorted xx


----------



## 2ndtimeround (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks for replying and glad to hear it's not just me being strange!    

Hope i can try to pursuade boss that i need to have some regular shifts, even for just a trial period to see if that makes a difference to my cycles, esp as i'm about to go and see a consultant and we been TTC for over a year now.


----------



## nichub (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi, 

I work shifts and although I don't know of any literature to back up what your saying I know that there are loads of girls that have fertility problems that I work with, we also have a large increase in miscarriage , on my first cycle there were 4 girls who I work with who all miscarried at the same time!

Nic
Xx


----------

